# 01.5 Passat with P0430 code



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

Now the motor runs like S_it , misses , especially when in gear. The check engine light has been on for over a year with the P0430 code but ran good. But now I think the 02 sensor is making it run like crap. Can anyone tell me which sensor to change? Or how to diagnose which sensor is bad? Or does the P0430 code direct you to a particular sensor??? Thanks !!!!!!!!! 

GLX V6 !


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P0430 code (bobby97jettaglx)*

Have the codes been checked since the car began running rough?


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P0430 code (tryin2vw)*

just checked , p0320 cylinder 2 misfire. I Changed the plugs and wires last month, so coil Pack??? car has 145K 

where is cylinder 2 ??? thanks 


_Modified by bobby97jettaglx at 11:28 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P0430 code (bobby97jettaglx)*

Cyl 2 is the middle cyl on the passenger side. Check the well to see if it is full of oil. Also, were the OEM NGK plugs used? The 2.8V6 is pickey


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P0430 code (tryin2vw)*

Hey , I used Autolite platium plugs , bad move??


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 01.5 Passat with P0430 code (bobby97jettaglx)*

Move that plug to another location and see if the problem follows. that will tell if it is the plug.


----------



## VT 4-motion (Jun 14, 2009)

I would use only NGK. The oem two prong plugs are around 5$ a piece or less from NAPA.
I put NGK laser platinum plugs for 12$ a piece in my 02 passat GLX V6 thinking they would be better than the oem, it ran like crap. Switched to the oem and haven't had a problem in 6 months. You can check the resistance of the coil pack. Haynes manual has detailed instructions.


_Modified by VT 4-motion at 3:36 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (VT 4-motion)*

Hi, I replaced the coil pack last week , andI just put in a fresh set of NGK standard plug this morning. The car idles and sounds great. But once I put it in gear and start to drive it ,it starts missing and backfiring . The check engine light flashes. Once i park the car the idle starightens out the the light goes away .I did also replaced the wires a month ago or so when i changed the plug, just a tune-up and all was fine. Now I have this ....Any ideas???


----------

